# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Ποιά κεραία είναι η καλύτερη?

## turist

Επιδή είμαι σε περιοχή όπου δεν πιανει πολυ καλά η TV έχω κάποια προβλήματα με τις κεραίες. Αν τις βαλω να κοιτουν σε αντιθετη κατευθηνση η μια απο την αλλη τοτε ο μικτης τα παιζει και η τηλεόραση δεν πιάνει όπως με τη μια κεραία. Έλα όμως που κάποια κανάλια πιάνουν από την αντίθετη κατεύθηνση. Τι μου συνιστάτε να κάνω και ποιά κεραία είναι η καλύτερη για τηλεόραση?

[ 27. Απριλίου 2004, 16:23: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: turist ]

----------


## gRooV

Γειά σου turist, κάποιες από τις καλύτερες κεραίες (με υψηλή απολαβή) είναι οι "χελιδόνες" που είναι μεγάλου μήκους και χρώματος χρυσαφί. Επίσης πολύ καλές είναι και οι λογαριθμικές.
Δεν έχεις δηλώσει και την τοποθεσία σου, οπότε θα κάνω εικασίες. Αν είσαι σε περιοχή (επαρχία) δύσκολης λήψης θα σου πρότεινα να βγάλεις τον μίκτη και να αφήσεις την UHF μόνο. Αν όμως έχεις μίκτη για δύο UHF συν μία VHF τότε άσε το κεραιοσύστημα όπως έχει. Προσπάθησε να μάθεις από που γίνονται οι εκπομπές τηλεοπτικών σταθμών στην περιοχή σου και στρεψε τις κεραίες προς τα εκεί. Τότε θα έχεις τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα λήψης  *εκτός* αν δεν έχεις καλή οπτική επαφή με το σημείο εκπομπής οπότε θα αναγκαστείς να γυρίζεις την κεραία περιμετρικά ώστε να πετύχεις την καλύτερη λήψη η οποία θα είναι από ανάκλαση!

----------


## electron

Αν κάποια κανάλια τα πιάνεις καλά σε μια κατεύθυνση και κάποια άλλα σε άλλη μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 2 κεραίες uhf,υπάρχουν μίκτες με 2 εισόδους για τα uhf.Τώρα αν πρέπει να βάλεις ενισχυτή θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις ενισχυτη γραμμής και πάνω στην κεραία τον μίκτη και αυτό γιατί οι άλλοι ενισχυτές με το τροφοδοτικό κάτω λειτουργούν συνήθως προβληματικά βγάζοντας είδωλα μεσα σε κάποια κανάλια.'Οσον αφορά τις κεραίες όπως είπε και ο groov για τα uhf πολύ καλές είναι οι χελιδόνες όπως και αυτές με τα αναδιπλωμένα στοιχεία.Αν η περιοχή σου είναι δύσκολη π.χ φυσικά εμπόδια ,δεν θα συνιστούσα να ΄βάλεις λογαριθμική που λόγο υψηλής κατευθυντικότητας απαιτεί οπτική επαφή με τον τηλεοπτικό αναμεταδότη και φυσικά ούτε αυτές τύπου πάνελ.

----------


## turist

Στην περιοχή δεν έχω οπτική επαφή με το σημείο πομπής (μπροστά υπάρχει βουνό). Βρίσκομε ανάμεσα στο Βόλο και τη Λάρισα και ενώ τα περισότερα κανάλια πιάνουν προς το Βόλο (Πήλιο) Το Star και κάποια άλλα ποιάνουν προς τη Λάρισα. Ο μίκτης έχει δύο εισόδους για UHF και σύνδεσα δύο κεραίες η μία να κοιτά προσ Βόλο και η άλλη προς Λάρισα αλλά ενώ περίμενα να έχω τις συχνότητες και από τις δύο περιοχές  [img]images/smiles/icon_sad.gif[/img]  ο μίκτης τα έκανε χάλια, ενισχυτή έχω έναν εσωτερικό. Όταν λέτε λογαριθμική κεραία ή  χελιδόνες ποιές εννοείτε? Ημια που κοιτάζει προς Λάρισα είναι κάθετη ενώ η άλλη οριζόντια. 

Sorry για την ενόχληση και thankz.

----------


## electron

Φίλε tourist την περιοχή σου την γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά μιας και ήμουν φαντάρος εκεί.Απο τα λεγόμενά σου καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον έχεις μπερδευτεί με τις κεραίες και θα πρέπει να έχεις βάλει την vhf κάθετη όπως λές στην είσοδο των uhf του μίκτη.Όταν λες εσωτερικό ενισχυτή εννοείς ενισχυτή γραμμής;Όσο για τις κεραίες χελιδόνες ονομάζουμε αυτές με στοιχεία μορφής χ ενώ οι λογαριθμικές μοιάζουν σαν ψαροκόκκαλο.Για όποια απορία εδώ είμαστε πάλι και να ξέρεις οτι δεν γινεσαι κουραστικός με τις ερωτήσεις σου   [img]images/smiles/icon_smile.gif[/img]

----------


## turist

Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας. Η σύνδεση στον μίκτη είναι σωστή η VHF κεραία είναι στο VHF του μίκτη και οι άλλες δυο UHF στις αντίστοιχες UHF του μίκτη. Η μία UHF απ' ότι κατάλαβα έιναι χελιδόνα και η άλλη λογαριθμική. Με τη λογαριθμική είναι ΟΚ αλλά όταν βάλω την χελιδόνα (προς τη Λάρισα για το STAR και κάποια άλλα) τα πράγματα μπερδεύονται. Μήπως ο μίκτης δεν είναι κατάλληλος για δύο κεραίες (UHF) παρόλο που έχει δύο εισόδους? Ο ενισχυτής είναι απ' ότι είδα ένα τροφοδοτικό με μια αντίσταση στη γραμή του καλωδίου της TV, ο οποίος ήταν μαζί με τον μίκτη. 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## electron

Αν κατάλαβα καλά η χελιδόνα κοιτάει πρός λάρισα και την έχεις κάθετα ως προς τον ορίζοντα,αυτή ίσως να είναι μια πιθανή αιτία για την προβληματική λήψη των καναλιών και θα σου πρότεινα να την γυρίσεις οριζόντια.Όσον αφορά το θέμα του ενισχυτή από αυτά που περιγράφεις μάλλον το κουτί που έχεις πάνω στην κεραία είναι ενισχυτής και όχι απλώς μίκτης εφόσον το κουτί που έχεις κάτω είναι τροφοδοτικό.Αν με το γύρισμα της χελιδόνας δεν έχεις τα επιθυμιτά αποτελέσματα τότε καλό θα ήταν να αγόραζες για την κεραία επάνω ένα μίκτη και κάτω ένα ενισχυτή γραμμής

----------


## turist

OK Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## electron

Γι'αυτό είμαστε εδώ  [img]images/smiles/icon_wink.gif[/img]

----------

